
Good Engineer, Bad Engineer - kbeau
https://medium.com/@KevinBeauregard/good-engineer-bad-engineer-c6e2dea98b9b
======
madamelic
Interesting.

This article makes me a little scared because I don't take initiative.

I used to try to build new things people wanted (at work) and I thought would
make good additions: nope.

Now I just wait until people tell me what to code because it is a waste of
time to build what I see is missing and needed when I am nothing more than the
monkey.

This sounds really negative, but it kind of is. It is sort of demoralizing and
I am not sure what I am doing wrong.

~~~
kbeau
Taking initiative doesn't necessarily mean solving problems with code first.
It sounds like you need to determine how you can "sell" these new feature or
product ideas to the company at large - how will the company save (or make)
money if you implement them? Building the right relationships within your
organization is a form of "taking initiative."

